# help answer questions on this bike



## M & M cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi, this is a bike my 16 year old Son recently picked up, can anybody tell us the year, what the correct grips and seat would look like and where can we find a rear fender bracket and rivets for this type bike, it was purchased from the original owner, nice original paint,it has a J C Higgins head badge riveted on, the tank and rear hub look like Elgin but we don't know much about either, its one of his favorites and we want some more info and would like to find a correct seat and grips, thanks for your help, M & M


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2013)

go to nostalgic.net and search the archives.you will find the correct parts and such for all the bikes you to put together to sell on ebay.with "your 16yr. old son"isn't that your business anyway?this is a form for collectors "not to pump you guys for info to improve my ebay sales." i believe this is one of your recent sale.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/370889455597...84.m1438.l2648    that was very well done.I am all for teaching the yungens' how to become succsessfull in life by teaching them to sell on ebay.but,this is a collectors forum for bike collectors NOT A PUMP YOU GUYS FOR INFO TO BOOST MY EBAY SALES. aren't you the guy who is ebayer Luke5.4 ? eagle lake MN. ? who use the sales pitch "MY 16 yr. old sons bike" ?


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

*thanks*

yes we do sell on ebay but we also collect, my Son has been collecting for 3 years, he is always trying to upgrade his collection, he buys and sells as do most collectors, we are all searching for better rides, this is a bike he plans on keeping and would appreciate any info, he has sold a bunch of bikes and bike parts on the bay,as time goes on we both have grown fond of them and each have a few keepers, we live on the sakata trail and ride it regulary , I respect your opinion but could do with out the negative comments, Mark and Michael


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 22, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> go to nostalgic.net and search the archives.you will find the correct parts and such for all the bikes you to put together to sell on ebay.with "your 16yr. old son"isn't that your business anyway?this is a form for collectors "not to pump you guys for info to improve my ebay sales." i believe this is one of your recent sale.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/370889455597...84.m1438.l2648    that was very well done.I am all for teaching the yungens' how to become succsessfull in life by teaching them to sell on ebay.but,this is a collectors forum for bike collectors NOT A PUMP YOU GUYS FOR INFO TO BOOST MY EBAY SALES. aren't you the guy who is ebayer Luke5.4 ? eagle lake MN. ? who use the sales pitch "MY 16 yr. old sons bike" ?




What dave the wave said.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2013)

you were on here before awhile back.why did you register under another name?  i believe this is the bike you came on with asking for info.  	***** VINTAGE SHELBY FLYING CLOUD 28" BICYCLE,OLD ANTIQUE BIKE *****	U


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2013)

don't get me wrong.new collectors are always welcome on the cabe.we just don't like to be used for one's personal gain.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 22, 2013)

our paths will cross someday soon.and you will be greeted with a handshake.you are welcomed here when you and your son become bike collectors.or maybe stick to the fishing lures?


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

*nope this our first time as a member but we have read the posts before*

nope this is our first time on the cabe as a member, everybody told us join the cabe,you can meet great people ,and learn a lot about bikes,but be carefull!! there are a few really mean people!!, if you don't want us as members that's fine, I thought this would be a fun place that we could join to help us with the bike hobby, we have read the posts before, so we knew what to expect, I don't know what else I can say or do to convince you otherwise, is it ok to post my full name and address, let me know what we need to do,mark & michael


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 22, 2013)

*Your reputation precedes you*

"*is it ok to post my full name and address, let me know what we need to do,mark & michael*"

No need, we already know who you are ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HIAWATHA-BICYCLE-REAR-FENDER-RACK-SUPER-DELUXE-RAT-ROD-BIKE-/370893948271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b00856f#ht_216wt_1428

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HIAWATHA-BICYCLE-SPRINGER-FORK-FENDER-NECK-SUPER-DELUXE-RAT-BIKE-/370893944815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b0077ef#ht_232wt_1428

Your _that_ guy.

pap
.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

*yes thats us*

my Son and I have sold over 50 complete bikes,its his deal,i help with the listings and the shipping, we have 8 keepers and 4 more to sell,we have parted out 6,i am not proud of the way we parted 4 of them,it was all me,i made a mistake and as i told other members I  will not do that ever again,we all have made mistakes,i have learned from mine and promised not to do it again,if we are not welcome here that is fine,but we all make mistakes,i just thought this would be fun for him and I and we would like to stay,thanks  M & M


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2013)

skiptoothdaddy said:


> my Son and I have sold over 50 complete bikes,its his deal,i help with the listings and the shipping, we have 8 keepers and 4 more to sell,we have parted out 6,i am not proud of the way we parted 4 of them,it was all me,i made a mistake and as i told other members I  will not do that ever again,we all have made mistakes,i have learned from mine and promised not to do it again,if we are not welcome here that is fine,but we all make mistakes,i just thought this would be fun for him and I and we would like to stay,thanks  M & M




Welcome!. I think I said something to you about the hacksaw actions through ebay.  Something about one would think if you knew how to hunt a Turkey youd think you would be able to use a wrench?.. Anyways... Live n learn! And again welcome!


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

*thank you*

I knew we were going to take some heat,but I don't want to try and hide my mistakes,i have found its better to man up and take your medicine,good or bad you will be better off in the long run, I respect everybody's opinion and honesty, I think there is so much good on this site and we want to be a part of it,M & M


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 22, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE and I say that sincerely!!!! We were all appalled at the hacksaw deal but sounds like you own it and are wanting to learn so hoping you stick around.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 22, 2013)

Please check your pms


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 22, 2013)

Stick with it. The Cabe is a great site with tons of knowledge.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Stick with it. The Cabe is a great site with tons of knowledge.




+1

And if you were called names or harassed on eBay by its members thru the eBay message board the proof is recorded. I would report those self righteous idiots to eBay and they will be history. Once they are banned it would be like taking the drug away from a heroin junkie. There is absolutely no excuse for that kind of BS behavior on eBay, or on a bike forum. 
Here is another little hobby I got involved in. Cut up bike frames make very cool wind chimes along with nice lamp poles for outdoor lighting.  

Quote from your listing:    Hi,we appreciate your passion and you taking the time to share your thoughts and opinions in a positive way,we have been threatened,called names,called liars etc,we have read all the posts good and bad on the "----" websight


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Stick with it. The Cabe is a great site with tons of knowledge.



  That says it all, in a few words. I agree completely. I hope that hacksaw was sharp, so it was over quickly.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 23, 2013)

now that you have admitted your guilt,how may we help you and your son?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 23, 2013)

*its a westfield built J.C.Higgins*

they made the columbia.its a great bike to keep or ebay it.  here's the bike  http://www.nostalgic.net/1941-columbia-built-westfield-air-rider-special i hope this helps.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2013)

*Welcome*

And thanks for being upfront and foremost.enjoy!


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 23, 2013)

*thank you!!*

thank you all and Dave thank you for the pictures of the blue bike, wow!!!


----------



## RustyK (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, I recently traded that bike to a kid named Zach in Waseca. Looks like he sold it to you! It had the orig seat on it when I traded it, it was just the metal pan. The grips were incorrect red Western Flyer grips. Zach might still have the orig seat? I was thinking this was an early JC Higgins, like a 1947 or 48.

Kris


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 23, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Hi, I recently traded that bike to a kid named Zach in Waseca. Looks like he sold it to you! It had the orig seat on it when I traded it, it was just the metal pan. The grips were incorrect red Western Flyer grips. Zach might still have the orig seat? I was thinking this was an early JC Higgins, like a 1947 or 48.
> 
> Kris



Are you sure that it's the same bike Rusty? Skiptooth said he purchased it from the original owner.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 23, 2013)

*original owners family,its the same one*

he told us he was given the bike from his / the original owner / family member,said he cleaned it up and put the new tires on it


----------



## RustyK (Oct 23, 2013)

It is the bike. The sellers of anything will tell all kinds of stories, who knows? It could have traded hands a few times already. Missing the right read fender brace. Same tires I put on it. Top of light that I added was slightly rusty. Rear rack missing. Should have blue grease in the hubs and crank. Hub shiners. Rides like a dream. Thats my old bike. I got it in the front window of an antique shop in Anoka MN 3 years ago for $89, it was fresh out of an estate that morning.

Kris


----------



## RustyK (Oct 23, 2013)

He definately put the seat and grips on it. May have polished it too, as I never polish my bikes.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 23, 2013)

*yes thats it*

that's funny, we asked if his family members had any original pictures of the bike and he got kind of quiet, oh well still a nice bike, can we get more details from you at the Andover show? thanks M & M


----------



## RustyK (Oct 23, 2013)

Great bike! I loved the thing but have a green hanging tank Elgin very similar to it, so this one was traded. I think he was trying to make it more appealing with the story, but it's really nice as it stands. Yea, I'll be there Sunday, look for a rusty elgin project bike, green schwinn, and black spraypainted western flyer and thats my stuff.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 23, 2013)

*ok thanks*

Michael and I are bringing some project stingrays, im the chubby guy, if you see me smile you will know why my Son calls me skiptooth


----------



## RustyK (Oct 23, 2013)

Here it is in my front yard. This was a photobucket pic that I dumped, but the small preview shows up in the google image search, which you see here.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 23, 2013)

Mark, 
RustyK and Nick and I are sharing a spot at Andover, so when you find us, you'll have also found Kris. 

Darcie


----------

